# What Instrument is Yours?



## Quaverion

I thought it would be interesting to see how many players of each stringed intrument we are talking to. I play only the violin. What about you?


----------



## Nox

I don't know how this survey is going to work...I picked violin, because I couldn't pick more than one...but I'd say I can also play the viola...nearly as good as I play the violin (just can't read the clef fast enough...)...


----------



## Quaverion

Good point Nox. I think everyone should put down their primary instrument. I play piano as well, but mainly violin. Piano is a stringed instrument, is it not?


----------



## Nox

I think it's percussion...not strings.


----------



## Quaverion

Maybe I should start a new topic, eh?


----------



## Daniel

Well piano has strings, and the harpsichord you could count to plucked instruments, but the newcoming fortepiano and so on was now counted as new section "keyboard instruments" but Nox is also right, it also appears in percussion instruments... the limits are like often merging.

I counted for violin, because I thought it was strings here, my major is the piano. 

Ah and Nox, viola would have been better to vote that we had more viola votes :lol:.


----------



## becky

Violin completely, but I'm also quite proficient on the kazoo  

I tried the viola a long time ago, but I can't read the clef anymore. I would've stuck with it if I could've afforded one way back in high school.


----------



## Harvey

My primary instrument is piano. (Piano is a percussion insturment FYI)
But since this is a strings-only poll, I voted violin.

Hmmm...Only violins so far.


----------



## Quaverion

Do you play the violin as well?


----------



## Harvey

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 7 2004, 03:54 PM
> *Do you play the violin as well?
> [snapback]1784[/snapback]​*


Yes. Ex-concertmaster of the sorriest orchestra ever.


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Sep 9 2004, 12:03 AM
> *Yes. Ex-concertmaster of the sorriest orchestra ever.
> [snapback]1829[/snapback]​*


Wow! An ex-concertmaster. Of what age are you?


----------



## Harvey

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 9 2004, 07:37 AM
> *Of what age are you?
> [snapback]1839[/snapback]​*


How old am I


----------



## Quaverion

If you want I can say it that way  How old ARE you then?


----------



## Harvey

LOL...It's a link...maybe I should have underlined it. It's gone now anyway. I'm 16.


----------



## ikklebassoonist

Violin is my first instrument, bassoon second.
I might be starting to have a look at viola, and I would LOVE to play cello!!!
I've always wanted to play cello, I love bass instruments, but I was only able to contact a violin teacher when I first started playing (without going private, which my parents couldn't afford) but I've grown to love that now. 
I still remain very jealous of my form tutor, who is a music teacher and brilliant on the cello!


----------



## Tom Gilroy

Guitar, but I've been thinking of taking up violin.


----------



## MelodicDreamer

I have just started the cello, but I love the violin. My aunt and her son play the violin, while my other aunt plays the viola.


----------



## Oneiros

Viola here.  I just bought it yesterday, and love it.


----------



## MrWaltz

My first instrument's the piano, then bought a violin last Sunday, and just like Phatic, I'm loving it


----------



## montanan

I am gobsmacked by the fact that the results suggest that there are more viola players than cellos.
(i play the violin)


----------



## cleftnotes

*Violin in the house!*

I had been looking for somewhere to chat about the violin...let's hope found it.


----------



## Saturnus

Oboe is my primary instrument, alto recorder the second and one time I managed to play a short tune on a viola I found in my basement!


----------



## Manuel

Piano is my great and only love. (But I tend to have recurrent _affairs _with violin too).

I had to stop studying violin, I'm not playing violin anymore indeed, as University is getting heavier.


----------



## Frasier

montanan said:


> I am gobsmacked by the fact that the results suggest that there are more viola players than cellos.
> (i play the violin)


Same, because solo/concert music for cello far exceeds that for viola. Both are nice instruments. It could also be that the cello is less portable so if you join an orchestra a car is also useful - not as difficult to transport as a double bass but almost.

Could also be that the amount of practice the cello takes, fewer players have time for the internet!


----------



## World Violist

Ugh. Why on earth are there _so many_ violinists; most should switch to viola or cello; they need more people...


----------



## Eric

I play guitar, piano/keyboard somewhat, drums, and bass (electric). Guitar is my main instrument. I also sing

I will probably start playing piano more seriously (I do not own one), or basically anything else that gets thrown my way.


----------



## Woodley6453

That's hard for me to answer.. in terms of stringed instruments violin is my main instrument, and probably is for everything I play, but I also spend quite a bit of time on piano.


----------



## von

): piano is just soooo not sociable...


----------



## meenakshi

*Instrument*

My Instrument is a VEENA; I'ts a string instrument
It suits girls more than boys. Its HARD to play, but pleasant to HEAR

------------------------------------
Meenakshi


----------



## Elaryad

I play guitar and own two of them. But my great passion is the cello. No money though...


----------



## Elaryad

meenakshi said:


> My Instrument is a VEENA; I'ts a string instrument
> It suits girls more than boys. Its HARD to play, but pleasant to HEAR
> 
> ------------------------------------
> Meenakshi


Veena?? What a rarity! 
It must be a very hard instrument to master! Where did you learn it?


----------



## Methodistgirl

I have a guitar at home that's hard to play for even a professional. What I miss are
my violin and I play the piano at church whenever I get a chance.
judy tooley


----------



## dumbass2311

Cello since I was 5-years-old. I also play: Piano, guitar, bass and violin.


----------



## JoeGreen

well i actually don't play a string instrument but if I were to start to learn one, I'd propably be Cello.


----------



## Musicalion

*instrument(s) we play*

unfortunately the poll doesn't allow us to check more than one instrument.
I started on the viola almost forty years ago and started adding violin (which I had taught for years but never properly practiced) last year. I have since given two solo recitals on the violin, and will be traveling on tour with an orchestra to Israel in the fall as a violinist. In addition to the joy of getting a new perspective on orchestral and chamber music, I enjoy how much lighter the violin is to lug around!


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

the violin played « à la mannière baroque »


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Five String Banjo.


----------



## Mrs Amys Music

I play the violin......and I pretend to play the viola


----------



## Yoshi

Althought I still don't have one and haven't started playing yet, I voted for violin. 
I tried it out once when I was 9, when I assisted to one of my friend's classes, because her teacher told me to try. Funny that in October I will start having classes for the first time, and it will be with that very same teacher who strangely, still remembers me.


----------



## Mirror Image

I play the guitar or I did at one time. I don't play much anymore. Don't really have any desire to play.


----------



## maestro267

I play guitar, if that counts. So I chose 'Other'.


----------



## Bach

Mirror Image said:


> I play the guitar or I did at one time. I don't play much anymore. Don't really have any desire to play.


 don't be naughty!


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> don't be naughty!


I seriously don't play much anymore Bach. When you get older, priorities change, your personality matures, and I just realized that I'm happier listening to others play.


----------



## Bach

You're still a young man - when you get even older, you'll realise you need your guitar again.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> You're still a young man - when you get even older, you'll realise you need your guitar again.


I'm sure I will in time.


----------



## Yoshi

I also used to play guitar but got tired of it. I wasn't very good anyway, but everyone tells me to go back and play it again (especialy my family who gave me the guitar).


----------



## purpleovskoff

And as always, guitarists are left out. "Other" indeed!

I used to play violin as well, though never to a high standard, and have picked up bits of double bass. After all, its just a big guitar with less strings and the option of using a bow (don't worry bassists, I didn't really meant that)


----------



## Barry

violin, but also play guitar


----------



## Guest

Double Bass, it was but alas no more.


----------



## Argus

Andante said:


> Double Bass, it was but alas no more.


Why no more? Is there a reason.

I would probably class myself as a guitarist as I have been playing it almost exclusively for the past 6 months. I did however start on the bass and still enjoy it in a band setting but I now have 5 guitars and only 2 basses so I suppose I have switched priorities.

I was planning on learning the piano and even bought a Casio CDP-200 digital piano, then once I got it home realised I have no room at all in the house to put it. It just sits upright in the corner of my room getting dusty.


----------



## Guest

Argus said:


> Why no more? Is there a reason.


Age mainly, me not the Bass I stopped playing quite a few years ago I still played Flute up to 12 months ago, now I just listen and criticise.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I used to play the guitar (or so I told myself) but now I only wield a mean paintbrush.


----------



## Guest

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I used to play the guitar (or so I told myself) but now I only wield a mean paintbrush.


Tradesman or Artist???


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Artist/painter... by trade.


----------



## maestro compositore

Piano
Viola
Guitar
Organ
Violin
Cello 
Vocal--Bass
(this is the learned order)

I want to learn harp


----------



## kennyshafard

I have a cello.


----------



## thatperson

along with cello, I also am a percussionist, so its really fun to switch between hitting things and fingering things.
I specialize in bass drum and tam tam hahahaha


----------



## Roger Chambers

At present, guitar, dulcimer, and intermediate piano, mostly for my own benefit. In the past, somewhat accomplished on the French horn.


----------



## Huge

I'm a fiddler.


----------



## cw4257

Double bass player here!


----------



## ghostViolin

A 6-string strat copy made in Korea here. I'm gonna need a new guitar sooner or later, the one I have has been thru a lot of abuse, not from playing, but from major neglect!


----------



## linsey

viola is my love!


----------



## Dolce

Violin is the only instrument I can play properly. But I would love to if I can learn how to play flute or clarinet.


----------



## Guest

A long time ago, I played the saxophone, both alto and baritone.


----------



## parsa

i play classical guitar as well.


----------



## michaellong

I play the violin for 12 years I like the sound of the violin.


----------



## Guest

michaellong said:


> I play the violin for 12 years *I like the sound of the violin*.


its just as well otherwise it would drive you up the wall


----------



## Stroopwafel

ikklebassoonist said:


> Violin is my first instrument, bassoon second.
> I might be starting to have a look at viola, and I would LOVE to play cello!!!
> I've always wanted to play cello, I love bass instruments, but I was only able to contact a violin teacher when I first started playing (without going private, which my parents couldn't afford) but I've grown to love that now.
> I still remain very jealous of my form tutor, who is a music teacher and brilliant on the cello!


He he! I play exactly the same instruments as you! Go for the viola it's amazing! I play the violin, viola, bassoon and piano!


----------



## LordBlackudder

piano, guitar.

grade -4


----------



## Antonus

Guess I'll jump on the bandwagon 

Violin.


----------



## Violinnostalgics

Frankly speaking, i find that making music right from the bottom of your heart is somewhat important.
I started learning the violin since I was young. At the age of 8, i learnt to play the trumpet in a concert band. After that, I got exposed to more and more instruments, such as the piano, recorder and the cello, by chance.

Although I am still playing these instruments except the trumpet now, I still look forward to explore more on other musical instruments in the long run!


----------



## Guest

I play classical guitar.


----------



## kv466

Guitar, 6 string bass, upright bass, some violin and cello, piano, drum set, cuatro, tres, laud, cajon, etc...


----------



## Amzor

I play violin and piano but also accordion and percussion! I'm in a choir and sing a bit but I wouldnt say I am a singer!
Like a good bit of traditional music as well as continental stuff for the accordion!


----------



## Noak

My main instrument is bass guitar. I play upright also, but I'm not as good at it.


----------



## FrauMozart

I wish I could choose more then one option, because I play the violin and guitar... Oh well, violin is my main instrument anyway. I only play the guitar for fun, but I play the violin in my school's orchestra and at camp :3


----------



## TRendfrey

Violin is my main instrument, but I play guitar in a band and a little piano.


----------



## saxy

I play the saxophone, but would love to play violin too.


----------



## Kanade

I play violin (am currently learning), but I'd also love to learn oboe and Chinese music instrument erhu (it has two strings).


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I play violin and I love it but when my schedule frees up I'd love to learn bass.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I play viola. Classical guitar is my main instrument which means I have to grow my nails on my right hand in order to get a clear strong tone. What is annoying is the fact that my nails get in the way of my pizzicato. Also, since I learn piano too, my fingernails are always tapping loudly on the keys and it can get ANNOYING!


----------



## Guest

TrazomGangflow said:


> I play violin and I love it but when my schedule frees up I'd love to learn bass.


I hope you mean a real Bass (Double Bass) and not one of these Electricated thingies


----------



## kv466

My electricated thingy:










Why limit yourself when you can play this, that and the other? If I can't live in a rock or on a farm living off the land with no exposure to electricity whatsoever...not to mention, the internet; a source of real evil...well, until that day comes it would be pretty convenient on my part to pick and choose what is and is not true. Especially when I love a music played on acoustic instruments recorded by electric microphones onto digital media only to be then enjoyed by me via a digital player or audio disc played on a very electrical component.

It's all good.


----------



## Guest

Oh kv, I thought that would get you going, I just couldn't resist it. don't tell me that is an Electricated Bass thingy with 6 strings


----------



## grixxviolist

i like the violin but the viola sounds better, and i play both. )


----------



## Guest

That is very interesting but isn't the Violin more versatile?


----------



## jalex

And doesn't the violin sound better?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I think the viola sounds better personally. And the classical guitar (my main instrument.)


----------



## starthrower

I should have kept up with my classical guitar playing, but I let things slide long ago. I still have the same Garcia guitar I bought 33 years ago while in high school. I used to go to Eliot Fisk concerts to get inspired.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> I should have kept up with my classical guitar playing, but I let things slide long ago. I still have the same Garcia guitar I bought 33 years ago while in high school. I used to go to Eliot Fisk concerts to get inspired.


Aw you shouldn't have given it up! It's such a great instrument. So fun to play!


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, I've always loved finger style guitar. But I'm a slacker. I've got no drive or discipline.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> Yeah, I've always loved finger style guitar. But I'm a slacker. I've got no drive or discipline.


How were your fingernails? I always go through heaps of trouble getting them in good shape. But then it gets annoying with my piano playing and viola pizzicato.


----------



## starthrower

The fingernail thing was always a pain in the ****! I can't play piano or viola, so it didn't matter. Anyway, I was never a serious player. I could never focus on one type of music and just practice that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

With classical guitar there isn't a very large range of repertoire as compared to piano. But still, you can play heaps of stuff from Dowland to Henze with a bit of Giuliani and Legnani in between. Australia has a very big classical guitar society with quite a few composers who specialise in writing music for guitar.


----------



## starthrower

I only have a handful of classical guitar recordings. I'd like to find something that goes beyond all of the neat and clean classical sounding stuff. I have a couple of CDs by the LA Guitar Quartet, and I find them a more entertaining listen than say listening to Eliot Fisk's immaculate technique playing Paganini caprices.


----------



## tdc

starthrower said:


> I only have a handful of classical guitar recordings. I'd like to find something that goes beyond all of the neat and clean classical sounding stuff. I have a couple of CDs by the LA Guitar Quartet, and I find them a more entertaining listen than say listening to Eliot Fisk's immaculate technique playing Paganini caprices.


There is a lot out there you may be interested in, check out recordings of guys like Brouwer, Walton, Villa-Lobos, and Ginastera etc. for a bit of a change from the older sounding repertoire. (Not that these composers are that new).


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thanks! I'll give these a listen.


----------



## Guest

I have great video of John Williams "The Saville concert" playing Bach and Villa Lobos etc


----------



## glory

I am learning violin and piano.


----------



## kv466

Just took up my first horn...trying trombone!


----------



## Guest

kv466 said:


> Just took up my first horn...trying trombone!


Trombone aka push me and pull me. A great instrument for Jazz. tip of the day grow a mustache.


----------



## AidanTrumpet

The Noble Brass > all this stringed instrument nonsense!


----------



## arturo

66 violins vs. 60 lower strings. Sounds right for a (rather big) string orchestra.


----------



## RonP

I've recently taken up double bass (the minority in the poll ), but I also dabble a little bit on cello.


----------



## appoggiatura

Piano is my first instrument, then comes viola


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

Viola - my first love in Music. I love improvising on it when I dont have a theme to play with. 

The strange thing is 
is that I love viola jokes.


----------



## MusicatHeart

Well, I've been playing the piano since I was six and it will forever be my first true love <3 Somewhat recently I've taken a liking to violin and have started taking lessons for the last three months.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

Cello. I also play piano, but badly.


----------



## Forte

I can play the violin, I suppose I can take over someone on viola too but I'm not terribly good at reading alto clef. And don't expect me to play Paganini on viola.


----------



## Novelette

I play both the piano and the violin. Although I focus far more on the piano these days, than the violin, I'm still in the habit of thinking of myself as a violinist first. I love both instruments.


----------



## Celloman

Do you know what my instrument is? You'll never guess...


----------



## RobinG

Electro-Acoustic and bass guitars are my preferred instruments, but I do have a mandolin, banjo, uke and various guitars.


----------



## Balhor

I play mandolin and acustic guitar, but I also play (for fun) Bass and Keyboard.


----------



## boarderaholic

Violin for me. I toyed around briefly with the idea of playing viola, but cost of buying another instrument, and my inability to read bass clef has prevented that.


----------



## spradlig

I voted "viola" although I haven't played in ages. I have stiff wrists and simply could not play vibrato no matter now hard I tried. It is hard to make a bowed instrument sound good without vibrato (at least for me).


----------



## Ingélou

spradlig said:


> I voted "viola" although I haven't played in ages. I have stiff wrists and simply could not play vibrato no matter now hard I tried. It is hard to make a bowed instrument sound good without vibrato (at least for me).


That surely depends on repertoire - early music, baroque & folk fiddle all sound good without vibrato - and also on one's instrument and its strings.


----------



## Nightman

I'm a guitarist foremost, but I dabble in bass guitar and mandolin. I play electric and steel string mostly with a bit of classical thrown in. I need another good mandolin...I miss playing.


----------



## Jaws

Violin and viola. I have an 1850 master made German violin that i recycled. A modern Chinese made viola.


----------



## Jaws

spradlig said:


> I voted "viola" although I haven't played in ages. I have stiff wrists and simply could not play vibrato no matter now hard I tried. It is hard to make a bowed instrument sound good without vibrato (at least for me).


I can't do vibrato either, I have a double jointed thumb on my left hand that makes holding the violin hard enough. That doesn't stop me. I play in two ensembles. I would imagine that an ensemble that was short of a viola player would prefer one who didn't do vibrato to not having one at all?


----------



## Lovemylute

I play Renaissance lute and classical guitar (I see that there are a few other guitarists here, too!).


----------



## zvioliny

I play violin and a little bit of piano, so I voted violin.


----------



## LarryShone

I had to vote Other because my stringed instruments are guitars (3), mandolin and ukulele!


----------



## lykoiqw

I play the violin, but at my school orchestra I was assigned as a mantor for the viola part.. XD 
so I can play the viola, not well, but a little.
Sometimes I try to play the cello with my friend's, but i guess I'm meant for the violin only. I've played it for nearly 10 years, and it's the only instrument I can play for a long time without getting tired.


----------



## schuberkovich

I am a cellist. The piece I'm playing at the moment makes me feel like such a cellist - it's such a _cello-ey_ piece (despite originally being written for the clarinet!).


----------



## Kije

I Played the violin over 15 years ago for about a year and began with it again this autumn; hope it pays off!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Hmm I played the flute for years but I have always been drawn to the piano. I am finally going to start learning after years of procrastination. Wish me luck on my new journey!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

I'm a violinist... and proud! (Not professional)


----------



## AndyTownend

The guitar has to be other I guess, it can't be in the string section. Still that's what I play and this is the forum for me I suppose.


----------



## FerneKlang

Cello, but I often wish I'd taken up the viola instead as they are always in short supply where I am!


----------



## arcadian

Played the 12 string guitar for years ranging from bungled attempts at Strauss's waltzes across to Spanish classical and particularly enjoying Argentinian rumba flamenca. My favourite piece of all time has to be "Cavatina" played by the unforgettable Stanley Myers, so wonderfully soothing and calming at the end of a long hard day. I'll never come close but I'll keep trying....


----------



## jin

I have learnt the piano and the violin. I learn at http://violinlessonssingapore.net/ and love playing the violin.


----------



## gracebarton

Violinist here!

I'm only Grade 2 right now, but I'm taking my Grade 3 exam next month! I'm not hopeful on a terrific pass, but I'm confident I'll at least pass. I'm really struggling with Grade 3 (lack of practice is a definite reason, but I've struggled with third position the whole time...), but hopefully I'll get a somewhat decent mark.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I play the Cello - was my main instrument and did my degree recital (Brahms in E Minor and something by Sammartini).
Unfortunately my cello has been gathering dust as it's impossible to join an orchestra with the shift work I do and I've just let it all go. 
Luckily I play the piano as well so fit that in a few times a week.

My plan is to get a normal job and join a local orchestra in about three or four years time.  Just hope I still remember which end to blow in.


----------



## Jos

I own a guitar, an electric one, it costed €125, which is about fair given my talents........


----------



## Baregrass

Violin for me but I have also played the guitar for years.


----------



## JohnTozer

I play violin, viola, and bass, bass, bass guitar, classical guitar and electric guitar and oud.


----------



## kirolak

That is so impressive! I only play the classical guitar (not always very well  )


----------



## Pugg

kirolak said:


> That is so impressive! I only play the classical guitar (not always very well  )


Nice first post, welcome to TalkClassical by the way.


----------



## JeffD

I play mandolin. 

I hack at others, but mandolin is the only one I really play.

I would love to find threads about mandolin orchestras and chamber ensembles, mandolin repertory, famous players, etc.


----------



## Pugg

JeffD said:


> I play mandolin.
> 
> I hack at others, but mandolin is the only one I really play.
> 
> I would love to find threads about mandolin orchestras and chamber ensembles, mandolin repertory, famous players, etc.


Hell Jeff, welcome to TalkClassical, I am not sure we have mandolin players around.
Perhaps if you made a introduction in the new members thread you get more response, good luck


----------



## JeffD

Pugg said:


> Hell Jeff, welcome to TalkClassical, I am not sure we have mandolin players around.
> Perhaps if you made a introduction in the new members thread you get more response, good luck


Will do. (I didn't know there was a new members area.)


----------



## Merl

Guitar is all I can play (although that's open to debate). I have 3 acoustics and 5 electrics and can murder any tune you want on all of them.


----------



## MattB

Hello. I play bass guitar and I have an harmonica I like to torture from time to time.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Tuba. Though unlike many brass players I _do_ understand the difference between a violin and a viola. The viola burns longer.


----------



## Merl

My favourite instrument of torture is a Vintage Les Paul V100.


----------



## drmdjones

Classical guitar.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Three-stringed guitar ... I really should fix the bridge tomorrow ... tomorrow ? 
The river is wide , and I cannot cross over .


----------



## RockyIII

Oops, I didn’t read the poll description before voting and thought it was which is my favorite rather than which one I played. I voted for violin but have never played it. I used to play the cello.


----------



## ViolistNproud

Cello (and Eb tuba, but that doesn't count) were my first loves. But I was 12 and they were both bigger than me... My Mum adopted my cello though, so I still play it occasionally. 
But mostly #violaNproud


----------



## Brazealnut

Violist here! Though I didn't start playing until my college days (piano, horn, clarinet & flute were my first intruments), when I was about 10 I can clearly remember seeing a video recording of a live orchestra and wondering why some of the "violins" were bigger than the others. I learned soon thereafter that those big "violins" are actually violas—and they're the overlooked middle child of the string section. I fell in love with the instrument after that, and the rest is history!


----------



## flamencosketches

I'm a big fan of the viola, indeed a sadly neglected instrument. 

The string instruments I play are guitar and bass (both upright and bass guitar). I used to play upright bass in orchestra in high school but it's been years since I've had one of my own, love playing it though. Guitar I still play. And then I'm learning piano, which is a string instrument in my book!


----------



## consuono

Piano primarily, but I'm studying cello at the moment as well. I can play classical guitar too at roughly an intermediate level, but I haven't touched it in ages.


----------



## LarryShone

Currently playing ukulele a lot. Main instrument is piano but I love the uke.


----------



## Musicaterina

Hello,

I'm learning the viola da gamba (tenor viol). At the moment I'm learning to play some chorals on this instrument. My goal is to play in a consort one day; unfortunately there is almost no solo music for the tenor viol (and the bass viol is too big for me). 

I love the viol sonatas by Johann Sebastian Bach, but I also like the pardessus de viole, a really cute instrument.


----------



## Flamme

I didnt visit for a long time...Are there no ''public polls'' like before?


----------

